# Renegade 1000 snorkel



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Can someone tell me or have pics of how you run the air intake snorkel. Not sure how im gonig to go from the rubber tube thats there now to pvc. Not sure if someone could tell me what an actual kit comes with or how you did it? Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/21-can-am-brp/21030-how-snorkle-renegade.html

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/21-can-am-brp/18227-new-1000-renegade.html


----------

